# Mosquito lagoon line.



## Kane_Thorp

Hi all, my partner and I will be fishing a tournament in Titusville this summer. He's from Florida, but hasn't fished it in a while and I'm from sc. Here our water is dirty and what we consider gin clear is 3-4ft visibility. I use 20 lb suffix 832 white but was wondering if I should go to 10 or smaller for the goon? And would white be an ok color or is that to visible? Thanks, Kane.


----------



## Dillusion

Use any line you want, as long as you have a 2-3ft fluorocarbon leader 20lb test.

I use nothing but 15lb powerpro


----------



## Rediculous

What Matty said, 15 or 20lb line and leader, and you'll be fine. In the summer you could probably tie a hook to your anchor line and catch one. Most places only have a visibility of 3 to 4 inches, seriously.


----------



## mwk

FireLine Fused Crystal

8 or 10 lb with a 10 or 12 pound leader


----------



## Rediculous

> FireLine Fused Crystal
> 
> 8 or 10 lb  with a 10 or 12 pound leader


I never use anything less than 15lb line and leader, but I go after the biggest reds and trout the lagoon has to offer. And I'm not looking to kill breeders from a long drawn out fight on super light tackle, or have line failures. 

I'd imagine it would take 300yds of 8lb braid to spool a stradic 3000, no thanks.


----------



## paint it black

we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs. 

I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.


----------



## Rediculous

> we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs.
> 
> I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.


The braid is not as critical as the leader. I use 15lb to 20lb cause I don't wanna break my line or over-work the fish and possibly kill it. And it allows me to control the fish and get it away from the school better. I would love extra distance on my cast, but 25% of the fish I catch a year are over 20lbs. You could run into 4lb'ers or 40lb'ers here, and for me 15lbs is about as light as I wanna go. If the fish were smaller on average, I would definately use 10lb or smaller power pro.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

> we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs.
> 
> I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.


I completely agree! 10lb pp offers the total package of strength and castability in an open water setting. The only reason to use heavier is if you are fishing structure or targeting big fish in deep water with a very small reel. Leader depends on visibility, fish, structure.....natural bait vs artificial and presentation.


----------



## paint it black

> we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs.
> 
> I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.
> 
> 
> 
> The braid is not as critical as the leader. I use 15lb to 20lb cause I don't wanna break my line or over-work the fish and possibly kill it. And it allows me to control the fish and get it away from the school better. I would love extra distance on my cast, but 25% of the fish I catch a year are over 20lbs. You could run into 4lb'ers or 40lb'ers here, and for me 15lbs is about as light as I wanna go. If the fish were smaller on average, I would definately use 10lb or smaller power pro.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you.


----------



## cutrunner

> we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs.
> 
> I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree!  10lb pp offers the total package of strength and castability in an open water setting.  The only reason to use heavier is if you are fishing structure or targeting big fish in deep water with a very small reel.  Leader depends on visibility, fish, structure.....natural bait vs artificial and presentation.
Click to expand...

This. 15 or 20 is overkill on line. The leader is what matters more.

Ive caught (not meaning to) a 20lb jewfish on my 2000 megalite with 10lb power pro on 20lb yo zuri flouro. That was one hell of a fight, especially because of the structure i had to keep him out of.


----------



## Rediculous

> we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs.
> 
> I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree!  10lb pp offers the total package of strength and castability in an open water setting.  The only reason to use heavier is if you are fishing structure or targeting big fish in deep water with a very small reel.  Leader depends on visibility, fish, structure.....natural bait vs artificial and presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. 15 or 20 is overkill on line. The leader is what matters more.
> 
> Ive caught (not meaning to) a 20lb jewfish on my 2000 megalite with 10lb power pro on 20lb yo zuri flouro. That was one hell of a fight, especially because of the structure i had to keep him out of.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say 15lb line is overkill. I'm sure 10lb pp would get a 40lb red to the boat, but it would take a good bit longer. In the summer here, if you draw out a fight on a breeder ,that breeder is gonna die. The lack of oxygen in the water and whatever algea bloom is here along with 85-90 degree water temps, makes it extremely hard for these fish to be revived. Call it overkill on line if you want, but I call it underkill on the fish. Plus loading 300yds of line on a 3000, seems a bit wasteful to me, considering you only really need 100yds max for anything you should be catching on a reel that small. 
I wouldn't use an 8wt on a breeder for the same reasons.


----------



## cutrunner

Ok, i'll agree with that.
I have never fished the lagoon, or caught a 40lb red.
My best is 25in. I was comparing it to snook fishing here. I can see the difference.


----------



## Kane_Thorp

Thanks all for the insight. We also use 3000 stradics. Still not sure which line. Should we just have half with 20 and half with 10. My partner will have all 10lb pp because that's what he always uses but I like 20 around here with all the oysters and grass. Is cast ability important in the lagoon? Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Kane_Thorp

Oh and it's between 10lb pp 10lb 832 suffix or 20lb suffix 832. Would like to stay with suffix as I already have some spools of it and its what I'm used to using. And yes I will definitely be using a 20lb fluoro leader.


----------



## el9surf

Not that it's your target species, but I saw a 25 lb grouper pulled from a certain spot in the lagoon. I can't say where but I was in complete disbelief.

For me I use 10lb braid with a 10 or 15 lb flouro leader for reds.


----------



## paint it black

> we fit 300 yards of 10lb power pro on the stradic 3000's for Bonefish and redfish down here. Our reasoning was to be able to cast light lures or small live shrimp as far as we can to the tailing fish. But the biggest red I've caught on 10lb braid was only 16lbs.
> 
> I only fly fish these days, but I love the way 10lb power pro casts on a spinner. The 20lb just doesn't give you the same distance. At least not on our light tackle spinning rods.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree!  10lb pp offers the total package of strength and castability in an open water setting.  The only reason to use heavier is if you are fishing structure or targeting big fish in deep water with a very small reel.  Leader depends on visibility, fish, structure.....natural bait vs artificial and presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. 15 or 20 is overkill on line. The leader is what matters more.
> 
> Ive caught (not meaning to) a 20lb jewfish on my 2000 megalite with 10lb power pro on 20lb yo zuri flouro. That was one hell of a fight, especially because of the structure i had to keep him out of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't say 15lb line is overkill. I'm sure 10lb pp would get a 40lb red to the boat, but it would take a good bit longer. In the summer here, if you draw out a fight on a breeder ,that breeder is gonna die. The lack of oxygen in the water and whatever algea bloom is here along with 85-90 degree water temps, makes it extremely hard for these fish to be revived. Call it overkill on line if you want, but I call it underkill on the fish. Plus loading 300yds of line on a 3000, seems a bit wasteful to me, considering you only really need 100yds max for anything you should be catching on a reel that small.
> I wouldn't use an 8wt on a breeder for the same reasons.
Click to expand...

We use 300 yards on a 3000 for bonefish. Need a light enough combo with light enough line to get that weightless live shrimp out far to those tailing fish. And they'll take over 100 yards of line on their first run. So we used the same setups for redfish. Not necessary. but it would be a waste to have another stradic 3000 setup with 100yards just for redfish, while having others with 300 yards for bones.


----------



## Creek Runner

I use Stradic CI4 2500, with 10PP and a 15lb flouro leader everywhere.


----------



## mwk

I believe the op said he was fishing a tourny so I assumed he is fishing for slot reds.

Even the big fish arent gonna be hurt on smaller braid which usually tests higher....hell if it's a concern you can always poll up to the fish........but you will get more strikes on the lighter line and leader and cast farther.

But hell if you just chunking bait use anything


----------



## Rediculous

> I believe the op said he was fishing a tourny so I assumed he is fishing for slot reds.
> 
> Even the big fish arent gonna be hurt on smaller braid which usually tests higher....hell if it's a concern you can always poll up to the fish........but you will get more strikes on the lighter line and leader and cast farther.
> 
> But hell if you just chunking bait use anything


You're right 10lb will be fine for him. Odds are he's not gonna catch a bull anyways. I made a suggestion on the line I use for the fishery he was inquiring about. And my choice of tackle still stands and won't change. I do pretty good when I fish the lagoon with what I use. Getting more strikes and catching more fish isn't really a problem I need to address. I think if you need to catch more fish, you should change where you're fishing.

Poling after a bull? What if he doesn't really wanna leave the school? Just pole through it or just let him swim around the school, blowing it up? Every fish has a certain amount of fight in it, and regardless even if you pole to it, it's gonna use every last bit of whatever fight it has. I'll sacrifice some casting distance and a few more bites for the control I get over bulls with a bigger test.


----------



## blondmonkey777

spider wire ultra cast invisa braid best braid on the market out casts everything try it out youll be hooked. at my work I sell over 50 different types of braid and I have tried just about them all and not one comes close to it. And in Jacksonville I have caught around 5 or 10 reds in the 40 plus inch range on stradic 3000 and 10 pound braid I wouldnt go bigger then 10 on a 3000. Plus the breaking strenth of 10 pound braid really is at around 25 pound. With the lagoon having little structure to break you off and very spooky fish I would go as light as you can.


----------



## kamakuras

I recently switched a lot of my reels to spider invisibraid from power pro. That stuff is amazing. I was a spider wire hater for years.


----------



## Bissell

Powerpro is crap. Suffix all the way..


----------

